# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Moving to Jedburgh

## Poly Hive

We have had an offer accepted on a house near Jedburgh and hope to move in in August. To assist the move I have sold all my bees here so I am not tied down this season.

Is there a Borders Assoc? I ask as I am not seeing one listed on here or am I missing something?


PH

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

On the SBA website, Poly Hive, under About / Affiliated Beekeeping Associations.  I think this is their website.
Kitta

----------


## Poly Hive

Many thanks Kitta my application and cheque is in the post.

PH

----------


## Poly Hive

Purchase went through today beating the 3% excess. 14 days from offer to completion including Easter weekend which is possibly some sort of record. Well done the legal eagles. 

PH

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

You are Scottish, aren't you, PH? So,  we should say, 'Welcome back'.
Kitta

----------


## Kate Atchley

> We have had an offer accepted on a house near Jedburgh and hope to move in in August. To assist the move I have sold all my bees here so I am not tied down this season. Is there a Borders Assoc? I ask as I am not seeing one listed on here or am I missing something?  PH


Lovely part of the world PH and plenty of beekeepers and forage for the bees. I've met one of them in Morebattle, a neighbour of friends. Welcome back indeed and happy flitting.

----------

